# Gulf of Ancud



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

My local doctor's surgery has a superb semi-coloured shipbuilders plan of a late nineteenth century coal burning steamer-sailer named Gulf of Ancud. Four and aft masts fully rigged. Funnel colour is red with black top and the houseflag a long pennant with three of the letters CUL visible but there are two or three others. Ship is flying the red ensign and has the blue peter at the foremast. Gulf of Ancud lies between Chile and the Chiloe Islands so the company may have been trading in this part of the world. Until I saw the name I was convinced from the funnel colour it was an old Glen Line ship. Grateful for any info.


----------



## Billy1963 (Jan 4, 2006)

According to the Miramar index she belonged to Greenock S.S.Co Ltd, Greenock


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks for that Billy1963. I now have a date and company name but again drew a blank. Anyone know anything about the Greenock S S Co Ltd?


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Details of Greenock Steamship Co/Gulf Line and details of fleet at http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/gulf.htm

Dennis.


----------



## R651400 (Jun 18, 2005)

exsailor said:


> Details of Greenock Steamship Co/Gulf Line and details of fleet at http://www.theshipslist.com/ships/lines/gulf.htmDennis.


Dennis also many thanks for pointing me in the right direction. The true spirit of Ships Nostalgia! Well done both... B-regds


----------



## eviesnowcat (Jun 9, 2009)

My father in law has a picture which he thought was an original which sounds exactly like the one you describe of the Gulf of Ancud. I was trying to find out a bit about it anc came across your post! Does anyone know anything about these sort of pictures? Presumably they are prints then? How and when were they produced? I'm guessing they don't have much value?


----------

